# old commercial dodge trucks



## Whitlawn (Oct 5, 2000)

hello, My name is Tc, and I run a lawn care business in St. Louis. I wandering if any of you guys out there know where I
can buy some old 1960's or 1970's dodge commercial trucks. The below is a list of the models of trucks dodge made back
then that I am interested in buying.


model list of old commercial dodge trucks


LCF's(Low Cab Forwards) C500-1100 Gas or diesel single axle
D/W 500-800 series medium duty gas single axle
Karyvan 1 ton box trucks( single wheel & dual wheel versions)
D/W 300 1 ton pickup cab chassis gas(2wd & 4wd)

If you know of a used commercial truck dealer, or an individual who has one in reasonable shape prices them
between $100-$8000. please send me an email.
sincerely,

TC


----------



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2000)

E- mail me your adress
let me know your e-mail adress i have some names and numbers you may be interested in I know 1 guy who has several trucks around these years for sale all dodge

IRISH


----------



## justa hick (Oct 23, 2000)

I have a friend who has a couple of the LCF dodges these are located in Pa e mail me if intrested..
[email protected]


----------



## Whitlawn (Oct 5, 2000)

*lcf dodges*

Dear, stulltruck, I would be very interested in your friend's dodges. My phone number is (314)962-4019. or
send me an email at http://[email protected] Give me your
name address, and phone number so I can contact you. 
Send any pictures to

Tom Whittaker
700 Cornell Ave
St. louis Mo 63119

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------

